# New Cumberland Dam



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Everyone, I was thinking about fishing near the New Cumberland Dam 2nite and was wandering if anyone is doing any good there. I also need to know where there is a bait store in that area, or where i can catch some gills. Thanks ahead for any help.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant say for sure, but everything I have heard is that the Catfishing is very slow on the ohio river right now, due to the spawn.


----------

